# AJ, deep drop grouper, wahoo and a whale shark



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I had written this up last weekend but while trying (with no luck) to post pictures, the forum ate it so I quit.

Sorry this is a week old all ready but better late than never.

Last Thursday, when the open water report came out, I caught a bad case of amberjack fever. Luckily for me so did a guy I work with (Ricky Jones) who owns a 20-foot McKee, has a handful of numbers in 600-700 feet and two electric reels. I managed to pass the fish flu to another friend (Brad Sauers) and my co-worker infected his brother-in-law Tim so we met at Hot Spots at 6 a.m. Friday morning.

Iced the coolers, few necessities and we're off like a prom dress.

Tiny hardtails in the pass, a few cigs, some speedos and herring. Stopped about 20 miles out for mingos and pogies to bolster the all ready brimming livewell.

Five miles later and we're on AJ. First spot I jigged up a short jack and Tim got a stud snapper on a hardtail.

On to the next spot (225 feet) and Ricky and Brad jacked up with a pair of matching 30-pounders on mingos about 75 feet off the bottom. I gave up jigging after a big snapper and short AJ and dropped a mingo. 30 maybe 35 pounder in the box and we're waiting on Tim who won't stop dropping cigs and hardtails and cannot stop catching red snapper.

We just bait up a 6/0 with a mingo and hand it to him. Take away the cig rod and tell him to hold on. Two minutes, if that, later and he's grunting something about us being bastards and this fish trying to kill him. Five minutes after that and we're limited out on a good grade of AJ. Tim's went 30 pounds easy. Well, it wasn't easy if you ask him.

Off to deep water!

What the hell is that?

Huge commotion ahead of us and we found several schools of blackfins. They were very boat shy and we tried to troll big circles around them as best we could but they weren't having any of it.

We kept at it and eventually found a whale shark that was feeding vertically. Head was out of the water a foot o two on each go and there were tuna everywhere around her. Around the tuna were no less than 20 tiger sharks ranging from 8 to 12 feet. The tuna wouldn't eat what we were throwing but Ricky eventually hooked one.

I thought he was a big wuss for taking 30 minutes or more to fight a little blackfin. Get it to the boat (I still don't know how the sharks didn't eat it) and we see it was foul hooked in the belly. No wonder it was such a bitch.

Off to deep water, again.

We find 600 feet and start the descent. Even with three and five-pound leads, it takes awhile to get that deep. We pecked around that spot for a minute and Ricky jacks up and puts the Bull in gear. Yellowedge No. 1 in the boat.



Brad gets a bite and we've got Snowy No. 1 -- the only one for the day.

We slide a mile or so south and hit the bottom and Ricky lands Yellowedge No. 2 and I get my first tilefish. Tim gets a tile and Brad drags up something that looked like a bearded brotullia but a little different.

We hit one more spot but nobody's home. As I'm bringing my five-hook, steel cable mongrel of a rig up (cut bonita was the bait) it starts heading south. I thought I snagged the motor but it was shut off. 

I had asked Ricky what would high gear do. He said go for it since there wasn't a fish on it. Well, apparently wahoo think this monster rig sliding up the column looks like something to eat because one dumb 30-pounder hit me about 100 feet down and got a circle hook in the beak for his efforts. That and a gaff in the ass and he was on the boat too.

Set off for a two-hour ride back up hill and a whole lot of fishing cleaning at Hot Spots. Not too bad calling in sick and not having a real plan other than go fish and drink some beers.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report no matter how late. That little brown thing that looks like a brotula is a hake. They are pretty good eating but have 0 fight in them. I pulled up 3 at a time while just checking bait and had no idea they were there.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang Joe,

Great report.....ever think about going into journalism????? 

You infected me over the forum!!!........AJ FEVER! Cobe KIller (Cliff from Team Recess) has an incredible recipe for smoked AJ dip. I'm drooling now.....crap!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Flounderpounder said:


> ever think about going into journalism?????



That's just mean, right there.

I've got some video of the whale shark, tuna, tiger shark death match. Just have to get it uploaded to AnglerTube.com and cut out some of the F bombs.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks like a fine day to me Joe.Jacks, grouper, and a wahoo to boot wouldmake my day anytime.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> That's just mean, right there.


Certainly didn't mean it that way! Guess I owe you a beer!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

No beer needed. It was funny if you knew I used to be and just an odd coincidence if you didn't.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

great report! can't say i've ever seen a wahoo hit a deep drop leader...crazy.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Fiver said:


> great report! can't say i've ever seen a wahoo hit a deep drop leader...crazy.



New tactic: we call it vertical trolling.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Wanna website to author on?*

outdoorsusa.com
Have had it for years, got out of the biz but still keep it around.
PM me. Let's make a deal.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

that is badass joe!!!!


----------



## jennifershark (Sep 4, 2008)

Biologists at the University of Southern Mississippi’s Gulf Coast Research Laboratory (GCRL) in Ocean Springs, Mississippi need your help!

In order to understand whale shark occurrence, distribution and movement in the northern Gulf of Mexico, GCRL biologists will spend many days over the next few weeks deploying satellite tags on whale sharks in the region.

You CAN HELP by reporting whale shark sightings promptly, so we know where to direct our search efforts. 

To Report a Sighting:
Please complete the survey at Whale Shark Research in the Northern Gulf of Mexico - Gulf Coast Research Laboratory 

Information that is helpful to us includes:



Time and duration of encounter
Location (GPS coordinates)
Approximate size and number of sharks
Observed behavior
Associated species
Photos/video (especially of the region behind the gill slits on the left side of the animal—this is used for identification) 
Any other distinguishing features (i.e. numbered marker tags located behind the dorsal fin—please notate number)
 
Your participation is greatly appreciated and vital to a better understanding of whale shark movements and habitat in the Gulf of Mexico. Thank you.

Now join us on facebook: Gulf Coast Research Laboratory Whale Shark Sighting Survey | Facebook


Reply:
If you are willing and able to help us spot while we are out there please contact me directly at [email protected] so I can tell you how to get in touch with us out there.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Just thought I'd let you know. It is now illegal to use mingo for bait. Might not want to confess here. The man might try and use it against you.


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

Joe,
Looks like you had a great day. Nice mixed bag of fish. Good job on the Wahoo! .......... You know, the forum police would freek if they knew what I liked to use for bait.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Not trying to be the police. Some people just haven't heard the thing on mingos. Use whatever you want for bait. You get caught it's no skin off my ass.


----------

